# Anyone have experience with noopept?



## AClayP95 (Mar 31, 2015)

I took noopept for about a month before quitting it because it made me feel even more spaced out than before. But I've heard that noopept takes a while to get the full effect, so I'm wondering if I stayed on it long enough it would eventually help my dp. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Steve Cronin (May 13, 2007)

Noopept increases my derealization as well


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

Never heard of it, is it a supplement?


----------

